# Corsair Hydro H115i PRO RGB 280mm für 5800X



## NetzNinja (4. Dezember 2020)

Guten Morgen! 

Ich habe mir bei ebay eine H115i Pro für 50€ als Austellungsstück (unbenutzt) geschossen und bekomme morgen endlich meinen neuen Ryzen geliefert. 

Da man(n) sein neues Baby ja bestens umsorgen möchte, stelle ich mir die Frage/n:


*Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der CPU/AIO-Kombi?*
*Sollte ich die Standardwärmeleitpaste durch eine andere ersetzen?*

Das ganze soll in ein PureBase 801 verbaut werden. 

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Abductee (4. Dezember 2020)

NetzNinja schrieb:


> Das ganze soll in ein PureBase 801 verbaut werden.


Meinst du das Silent Base 801? Das Ding ist ein Backofen, da hilft auch eine große AiO nix.


----------



## NetzNinja (4. Dezember 2020)

Abductee schrieb:


> Meinst du das Silent Base 801? Das Ding ist ein Backofen, da hilft auch eine große AiO nix.


Ja, das Silent Base 801. Ich bin etwas überrascht von deiner Aussage muss ich gestehen. Welches bequiet findest du denn besser geeignet?


----------



## Abductee (4. Dezember 2020)

Das 500DX ist da deutlich besser.
Muss es ein Be Quiet Gehäuse sein?


----------



## NetzNinja (4. Dezember 2020)

Muss es nicht. Ich bin nur - um ehrlich z u sein - ein absoluter Fan der Marke. Mir ist Schalldämmung wichtig. Dieses ganze RGB geblinkte nervt mich, sodass ich also keinen Wert auf Sichtfenster lege!


----------



## claster17 (4. Dezember 2020)

Du kannst mal bequiet fragen, ob die Meshfront des 802 auf dein 801 passt und ob diese separat erhältlich ist.


----------



## Abductee (4. Dezember 2020)

Jo das 802 mit der Mesh-Front wäre noch besser, da würde der 280er Radiator auch in den Deckel passen.


----------



## Narbennarr (4. Dezember 2020)

Die Kühlung ist gut, tatsächlich gefällt mir die Pro besser als die Nachfolger Pro XT, Platinum und Elite, wegen der bessere Pumpe.
Die Standard-WLP kannst u nutzen, du hast keinen/kaum unterschied zur einer teuren Paste


----------

